# do not buy from strobesnmore



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Ordered linz6, lin3, 500 series lenses and edge lenses. 

I received lin6 pods and edge 9M lenses. The manager refused to fix the lens order and hung up on me because I cursed out of frustration and not even towards him. 

In general I give them 1 out of 5 stars. I have better luck on eBay which is just sad.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

EGLC;1824039 said:


> Ordered linz6, lin3, 500 series lenses and edge lenses.
> 
> I received lin6 pods and edge 9M lenses. The manager refused to fix the lens order and hung up on me because I cursed out of frustration and not even towards him.
> 
> In general I give them 1 out of 5 stars. I have better luck on eBay which is just sad.


Wow I've had great service from them..... We all have bad days....


----------



## NJSnowMgt (Aug 25, 2014)

EGLC;1824039 said:


> Ordered linz6, lin3, 500 series lenses and edge lenses.
> 
> I received lin6 pods and edge 9M lenses. The manager refused to fix the lens order and hung up on me because I cursed out of frustration and not even towards him.
> 
> In general I give them 1 out of 5 stars. I have better luck on eBay which is just sad.


So they didn't send you the right parts?


----------



## cat320 (Aug 25, 2000)

I can't really say I had bad service very pleasant and nice on the phone just not a lot of communication that the lights where on back order and when they would be in and when they would ship out when they came in . as in most cases your at the mercy of china or where ever the lights where made as to when they will ship out.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I've had great service from them in the past and would buy from them again. Maybe he took it personally.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I've had no problems with them in the past even with warranty stuff. Maybe try calling back later or another day.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

cat320;1824077 said:


> I can't really say I had bad service very pleasant and nice on the phone just not a lot of communication that the lights where on back order and when they would be in and when they would ship out when they came in . as in most cases your at the mercy of china or where ever the lights where made as to when they will ship out.


Same here, poor communication with regard to back ordered item. 
Other than that was happy, enough so I'm about to place another order with them.


----------



## durafish (Sep 6, 2011)

Communication and customer service sucks. Lights are good prices aren't bad shipping is great.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

never ever had any problems with StrobesNmore. 
Louis is a stand up guy, and will go out of his way to make a customer happy.

on the home page is this:
I want to hear from you, so feel free to contact me directly with any questions. [email protected]

i would suggest contacting Louis, he will fix whatever problem you have.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

tjctransport;1824144 said:


> never ever had any problems with StrobesNmore.
> Louis is a stand up guy, and will go out of his way to make a customer happy.
> 
> on the home page is this:
> ...


Agreed......


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

Never had a problem with them and I bought a bunch of stuff. 1 of my e4s burnt out (I dont know how) red wire came out of light and was all burnt, I sent it back to them one guy called me and left a message saying they cant do the warranty do to in proper fusing which was not the case and before I could call him back he left another message apologizing for the 1st message and notice I have bought things before and that i most likely didnt fuse it wrong and issued a new light to me right away. I thought that was very professional customer service and to keep me a happy returning customer.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

dodgegmc1213;1824226 said:


> Never had a problem with them and I bought a bunch of stuff. 1 of my e4s burnt out (I dont know how) red wire came out of light and was all burnt, I sent it back to them one guy called me and left a message saying they cant do the warranty do to in proper fusing which was not the case and before I could call him back he left another message apologizing for the 1st message and notice I have bought things before and that i most likely didnt fuse it wrong and issued a new light to me right away. I thought that was very professional customer service and to keep me a happy returning customer.


1st question is how would he know if you had it fused properly or not? 2nd question, the fact that you bought multiple items means you did fuse it properly? 3rd, if this was your first purchase from them would you have been told you wired it wrong, go pound sand?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

k1768;1824292 said:


> 1st question is how would he know if you had it fused properly or not? 2nd question, the fact that you bought multiple items means you did fuse it properly? 3rd, if this was your first purchase from them would you have been told you wired it wrong, go pound sand?


You understood the post? Help me out, because I couldn't decipher it.


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

I read it as this:
He sent a defective light in. They left him a message saying they would not warranty it because he did not install it correctly (either no fuse at all, wrong rating fuse, or fuse in the wrong location). Before he could call them back they left a second message saying he was a repeat customer so he must have installed it properly and they sent him a new unit.


----------



## dodgegmc1213 (Aug 21, 2011)

k1768;1824323 said:


> I read it as this:
> He sent a defective light in. They left him a message saying they would not warranty it because he did not install it correctly (either no fuse at all, wrong rating fuse, or fuse in the wrong location). Before he could call them back they left a second message saying he was a repeat customer so he must have installed it properly and they sent him a new unit.


Yes thats what I was trying to say sorry if no one could understand lol that was my second or third purchase. I have 4 e4 lights (2 on my grille and 2 on the back of my flatbed) they are wired to work on 1 switch and I have a 20amp fuse going to the switch. I got them in november or december and they been working fine till about mid February, thats when the one burnt out, but I dont understand why, it was the furthest light from the fuse and the fuse didnt blow. Maybe because he seen this before he thinks it was in proper fusing, I was going to argue with him but he left me that second message. I got the new light and its still working to this day. 
And supposedly its because I bought previous items that i did fuse it properly it was just a defected light that they gave me the warranty anyway, I dont know if he was just saying that so they dont lose a customer.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Just saw this post and this customer is flat out lying. He was told the lenses were special order and that they could not be returned or exchanged. He assured our staff he knew what he wanted. Same with the other LEDs that he ordered. Instead of just calling and saying "hey I made a mistake" he called and treated my staff with total disrespect, swore at them, and called them idiots. 

As for the other issue mentioned I am not familiar with this case.

I can tell you and think most all of you know we are not one of these fly by night companies that come and go. We have been around longer than anyone and there's a reason for that. We treat our customers right. Do we make every customer happy no but we sure do try. 

I am the most exposed owner in the industry and everyone who calls me knows I'll stop what I'm doing to look at an issue. Just last week I had a completely melted light and the customer assured us it was fused properly and it was defective. When I asked about the fuse it was an 80 AMP circuit breaker. Of course it was still my fault. Like I said we try. 

Thank you to those who defended us. Louis


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

They are a 100% stand up company. Enough said !!!


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

SnowGuy;1829759 said:


> They are a 100% stand up company. Enough said !!!


Agreed....


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Strobesnmore;1829349 said:


> Just saw this post and this customer is flat out lying. He was told the lenses were special order and that they could not be returned or exchanged. He assured our staff he knew what he wanted. Same with the other LEDs that he ordered. Instead of just calling and saying "hey I made a mistake" he called and treated my staff with total disrespect, swore at them, and called them idiots.
> 
> As for the other issue mentioned I am not familiar with this case.
> 
> ...


Louis,

The entire order came wrong, I had asked for EDGE lenses that fit a patriot or LFL what I got was 9M's. Then was told its my fault because I had no model number which I explained isn't possible for me to have anyway since the bar was a custom make (I cut a 48" bar in roughly half). Also I ended up with only 4 lens pieces instead of the ordered 6 but since it was past the 24 hour window your workers told me there was nothing they could do for me.

Additionally your store has two Nova SLULTRAS which I had returned a while ago and never received credit for which you can look up in your system.

I can post photos of all my trucks lighting, I am not new to this. I do all my own installs and I have over 20 lightheads and 3 lightbars, all WHELEN.

Based on your facebook, google and other reviews I am sure I am not the first.

Glad to see some actually had decent service from your people


----------



## fatheadon1 (Dec 27, 2007)

i also have been jerked around by them over warranting reverse light the first one failed they took care of it 2nd one failed they said i had to deal with the manufacturer i said you took my money you deal with it and yet i still have a non working light at a cost to me of a 140 bucks so while they are good they are not great.


----------



## Maleko (Sep 20, 2004)

I have purchased close to $2,000.00 in lights , switches etc... From strobesnmore .. 
Not one problem at all from them..
I've visited the store a few times as well as I like to personally see what I am buying. The sales rep allowed me to bring out different light bars and other light to my truck to see which one I liked best. 
Which was a big plus. 
I have Whelen plus their own E series lights. 
Yes I feel the Whelen are built better and brighter etc.
But for the cost of their E series who cares if they break in a couple years . What would you expect from generic lights from China. 
They are cheap enough to me to just replace them. 
When they do break or fail there are probably newer LEDs anyway that I would want anyway 
I have slowly replaced their light with all Whelen as I feel you get what you pay for. 
Their customer service to me has always been top notch. 
I will continue to purchase from them. 
Every company has their problems...
No one is perfect.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm not starting a back and forth on this forum as it's not what the forums for. I don't know why you never mentioned this missing credit prior but feel free to email me the details directly and I'll look into it.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

The few times I have ordered from Strobes n more I have been nothing but impressed with the customer service and products. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mems (Dec 19, 2009)

Agreed. Louis is good ****. 

So much so that I've had my department outfit all out cruisers with lights from them. Seems legit and the chief is happy. What more can I want


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Louis has bent over backwards for me a couple times. I wouldn't hesitate to buy anything and everything I needed from him in the future.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Last year, 3 of my 4 linz6 (4 years old) gave me problems. I was ordering new ones when the girl reminded me of the 5 year warranty. Within a week I had brand new ones from Whelan. No questions asked. 

2 of the three are wired steady burn in Red (brake lights) on the back rack. The lasted longer then expected. The 3rd one (yellow) wouldn't stay in sync.


----------



## dieselmac99 (Dec 11, 2010)

No issues here. They jacked up my E66 order and I had the correct one 2 days later. Turns out the webmaster never took down a discontinued color combo. Awesome house brand products. I took a direct hit at 80MPH from a tractor-trailer mud flap and hanger assembly. Ripped one of my E6's off my bumper. Re-attached and all was well. No other damage. Works mint to this day.


----------



## ThompsonPlowing (Jul 20, 2014)

tjctransport;1824144 said:


> never ever had any problems with StrobesNmore.
> Louis is a stand up guy, and will go out of his way to make a customer happy.
> 
> on the home page is this:
> ...


Well Said.. Louis is the man and will fix it!!!


----------



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Louis is a good guy and always stands behind is products.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive feedback and you know if you ever have a problem you can email me direct. [email protected]


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Always had good luck and prompt service from SNM.


----------



## Hubjeep (Jan 9, 2002)

I have ordered from StrobesNMore... great prices, fast shipping, and the free shipping to plowsite members is quite generous. Thanks StrobesNMore!!!!


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I just ordered plowing beacon for my truck on Saturday and it just arrived 10 minutes ago even using the free shipping for plowsite members. 

Packaged nice so it would no break, everything works with clear instructions. No complaints here 2 business days with free shipping seems great.


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Im guessing EGLC wasnt specific enough. Every damm whelen bar is an "edge" slogan. Even a model number of a specific series would of got you the "correct" lense. I used to be a light freak and always knew whelen lense kits at any place are non returnble. This thread is a waste of space imo


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

No more FREE shipping for plow site member's?? After reading this tread I'm not sure I even want the free shipping!!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

EGLC;1824039 said:


> Ordered linz6, lin3, 500 series lenses and edge lenses.
> 
> I received lin6 pods and edge 9M lenses. The manager refused to fix the lens order and hung up on me because I cursed out of frustration and not even towards him.
> 
> In general I give them 1 out of 5 stars. I have better luck on eBay which is just sad.


i had a bad experience with lou @ SNM. just airing out the truth . dittos
i ordered all my whelen's on ebay , alot cheaper after that .


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

I've never heard anything negative from strobes n more, they have great light set ups.


----------



## Sno What (Oct 23, 2006)

No complaints here. They guys in the shop even to time out to show me how to properly crimp AMP connections. If for some reason you do have an issue, I think the owner has demonstrated here on many threads that he will work out the problem.


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

Citytow;1848106 said:


> i had a bad experience with lou @ SNM. just airing out the truth . dittos
> i ordered all my whelen's on ebay , alot cheaper after that .


is there anyone or anything you have not had a bad experience with?


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

too many folks trying their hand at electrical , toasting memory boards and such , then tucking them back in the bubble plastic and returning . 

in my case , i used to be a solid customer with hunnerds in sales. Louis may have been having a bad day . cocky as could be when i told him my light was already toast (circa 2009 ) . well how the hell was i supposed to find out? i tested it on my converter. a $259.00 dud .id rather find out before than after running 18' of wire . i had to shave the plastic wire sheathing to wire it . thats a no no .

anyway , after pulling some teeth , he said to "just return the dam thing ! " 

went to ebay and never looked back. cheaper by a mile and returnable w/o being interrogated . Thumbs Up. no problems no more . dont bother asking me the po# and look it up , we already explored that area.


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

tjctransport;1851307 said:


> is there anyone or anything you have not had a bad experience with?


McDonalds , burger king , pizza hut


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

tjctransport;1851307 said:


> is there anyone or anything you have not had a bad experience with?


THat's kinda what I was thinking as well. Between him/her and the thread starter, if you've been around here long enough, I'd say that's probably considered positive advertising if those two are whining about your service when umpteen reputable posters are giving you good reviews.

That said, I bought from SNM and had no negative issues in the past......


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Citytow;1851360 said:


> McDonalds , burger king , pizza hut


I'm sorry but thats disgusting. Between the 3 vehicles in your avatar and sig thats a lot of Benjamin's. You must have thousands of Jefferson's in whelens on those rigs


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

lol at the strobesnmore advertisement below your post


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

ultimate plow;1851521 said:


> I'm sorry but thats disgusting. Between the 3 vehicles in your avatar and sig thats a lot of Benjamin's. You must have thousands of Jefferson's in whelens on those rigs


whelens are the bomb .


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Ive never had a problem with SNM, after my first order i didn't receive a shipping notice after a week, I emailed louis and within 2 hours i heard from him after he found out his system must have been down as he explained. Had my lights the next day!

Ordered more lights from them about a year later that were the SNM brand, bright as hell and love them!


----------



## tomcat01 (Jan 5, 2011)

The only complaint i have so far I placed an order for some 35deg E series back in the beginning of oct. and its still yet to be received. On the website it does say orders could take 10days...well its a little past that it would have been nice to have a heads up it was out of stock.... I will say the email response has been decent...hopefully the product is worth the wait!


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

snm are overpriced , over rated and just plain suck . ebay rules the roost 10x over .

plus , you can return a half eaten snickers bar if you like .in the bubble rap it came in . unlike snm.


----------



## SnyCo (Nov 16, 2009)

This thread is useless and should've been locked


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

Ordered Whelen Mini Century on Thursday. They called me Friday saying I had entered the wrong info for my CC. Called them back like 3 times- hard to get a straight answer from any of the phone operators about what the problem was. Finally I'm like Ok I'll put it on another card, and the lady says, Oh well then we have to refund the money because we already withdrew it from the original card. Well, how did that happen if you didn't have the right information!? So then she said, well, I'll ship it today, so check your email in a few minutes for tracking confirmation. So a few hours later I look... nothing there. Nothing taken from my account yet either. So after having to repeat my CC info three times for "card verification" I still don't even have a shipping confirmation or anything. Plus now they have my second card info also. Emailed Luis through Plowsite this morning... but he hasn't got back to me yet...
I want to give these guys the benefit of the doubt, and certainly looking forward to the Whelen, but so far, not at all impressed with them...


----------



## tomcat01 (Jan 5, 2011)

peeklandscaping;1870068 said:


> Ordered Whelen Mini Century on Thursday. They called me Friday saying I had entered the wrong info for my CC. Called them back like 3 times- hard to get a straight answer from any of the phone operators about what the problem was. Finally I'm like Ok I'll put it on another card, and the lady says, Oh well then we have to refund the money because we already withdrew it from the original card. Well, how did that happen if you didn't have the right information!? So then she said, well, I'll ship it today, so check your email in a few minutes for tracking confirmation. So a few hours later I look... nothing there. Nothing taken from my account yet either. So after having to repeat my CC info three times for "card verification" I still don't even have a shipping confirmation or anything. Plus now they have my second card info also. Emailed Luis through Plowsite this morning... but he hasn't got back to me yet...
> I want to give these guys the benefit of the doubt, and certainly looking forward to the Whelen, but so far, not at all impressed with them...


I Finally got my orders in. i placed a 2nd order a week ago for a Mini century and everything on that order went smooth and so far im very happy with it. The first order i finally got after a month and a half everything went in smooth no issues so far and looks great...Just wish that it wouldn't have taken so long and or notified that it was on back order.


----------

